# College kid looking for place to duck hunt!! (please read)



## csalvaggio (Dec 24, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm a college kid that lives in the Houston area, I will be back in this area until the 10th and then I will head back up to Weatherford college for school, which is in the Fort Worth area. I am a collegiate baseball player so I'm busy a lot but I am an avid duck hunter. I try to find places to hunt, I've been on a few guided trips but don't have a lot of money so I hunt public land or private land some times. I am trying to hunt as much as I can before baseball gets into full swing. I'm don't want anyone to think I'm looking for a "free handout" but to be honest I kind of am, what I'm asking is if anyone has any private lakes, cow ponds, stock ponds, sloughs, or flooded areas where there may be some ducks that I could hunt. I don't have a lot of money (broke college kid) but I would be willing to pay a little bit of money to hunt somewhere, I also have an uncle that lets me hunt every once in a while in centerville and could possibly trade a hunt for a hunt or even do a task or job in return for someone letting me hunt such as hard labor. I know having someone on your property is a liability especially with guns, but I will say that I would be willing to sign any kind of waiver. I am very safe with guns and I am also an ethical hunter. I eat everything I kill and follow the laws including limit, shooting time, shooting steel shot, limits of certain breeds of ducks, and anything else you can think of. I would LOVE if anyone could contact me and let me know if they know a place I could hunt, I will follow any rules and will even clean the ducks and give whoever the meat if they wanted it, if not I'll eat it. It could be a place in the houston area over the break and then somewhere in the weatherford/fort worth area for after the 10th. I have my own gun, decoys, and I can call. PLEASE contact me if you have a place, know someone with a place or have seen any ducks on public places around the houston/conroe/huntsville/college station area, (I live in magnolia by the way). I promise I'm a very respectful kid that will follow any rules and respect any boundaries or wishes. My name is Cameron. I love duck hunting, its a huge passion of mine and I would be so grateful to get ANY opportunity to hunt. Call or text me at 281-772-079 or email me at [email protected]. Thank you for taking the time to read this post. I know it is a long shot but I'm a desperate college kid looking for a place to duck hunt and enjoy God's creation. Last thing, if someone sees this post even after duck season, feel free to call me anyway for possibly next year. Thanks again, and Merry Christmas.


----------



## 1UpCattle (Dec 7, 2015)

Try lake sommerville I go out there and kill a good amount of ducks a lot of the tine


----------

